# Impending miscarriage? What to expect?



## ms m (Sep 14, 2010)

I am now 7 weeks pg but unfortunately they have only found an empty sac at previous scans, I'm due for another one in 2 weeks time. None of the signs have been great and Dr's cannot confirm whether this is a viable pregnancy. They found a small area of subchorionic bleeding at my scan 4 days ago and I had very minor cramping & spotting last night, as well as brown discharge on the crinone gel applicator. It seems to have subsided today but I know I have to prepare myself for the likely possibility of miscarriage - as I will be in the office next week and a long way from the hospital, I wondered whether I would have any obvious warning signs prior to this happening? From my research this doesn't seem likely!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It does vary, but you would probably find that it's like starting a heavy period, are you able to ring in sick for this week? It sounds like you could do with some time off,

Take care,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

